# Ugg, what has happened to family shows?



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

Shows like Full House and Family Matters were awesome.

Shows like Good Luck Charlie (i could not stand a minute of it) are just terrible.


I really wish old shows like Full house would come back on. Although, they cant, cause the Olsen twins couldnt play Michelle any more. (they're like 24 now)

Do you know why older shows were much better than the crap today? I know.

It's because the crap today isnt relatable to people. People want something more grounded, something relatable! Full house always has situations that many families could go through, whether it's the SATs and someone's stressing and having nightmares about it, or if it's about taking care of a baby.

shows like Good Luck Charlie just suck! Most families dont have situations like that crap! While taking care of a baby is something alot of families do, the baby shouldnt drive a motercycle or play drums or dance better than she should.

the adults on full house are mature and act like parents should act. (well, danny is)

the adults on full house act totally immature!



THIS is the reason new family shows are shit. I am 100% sure thats why!

Don't you agree?


----------



## Phantom (Oct 7, 2011)

Full House also can't come back because most of the cast aren't quite "model" citizens anymore, IE the twins, and the middle sister being a crack addict.

Also they're old. That show was old when I was a kid.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 7, 2011)

So the adults on Full House are both mature and immature?

Now that I think about it, yeah, the family shows are going to crap.

Along with Cartoon Network...


----------



## Phantom (Oct 7, 2011)

Cartoon Network turned to crap a long time ago.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 7, 2011)

Hawke said:


> Cartoon Network turned to crap a long time ago.


Yeah, when they cancelled Toonami.
That's when it aaaaaaaall started to crapificate.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 7, 2011)

Hawke said:


> Cartoon Network turned to crap a long time ago.


I beg to differ! I think that several of Cartoon Network's shows are, varyingly, moderately good to completely enjoyable. :I

And Good Luck Charlie isn't that bad! I don't like it much, but that doesn't make it bad. What's wrong with babies on motorcycles?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

It's not relatable! a family show sould be relatable and thats faaaaaaaaar from relatable!

I miss tonami! Wasnt there a show called Bobobo bobobobo?

Chowder was, like, one good show on CN, but ever since they canceled it, the only episodes i watch on there are adventure time. (cause i wanna see young PB)



But family shows should be something more grounded, something more relatable! Nothing too farfetch'd, (POOKAYMON!) just something that a real family could duplicate!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 7, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> It's not relatable! a family show sould be relatable and thats faaaaaaaaar from relatable!
> 
> I miss Toonami! Wasn't there a show called Bobobo bobobobo?
> 
> ...


I _LOVED_ that show!
It was a MiRaClE MIRACL---E


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

Didnt he have like a blond Afro?

Bobobo: I'm Bobobobobobobo, but you can call me bobobo.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 8, 2011)

Good Luck Charlie isn't half bad. But really funny shows? Try out My Wife and Kids and George Lopez. XD


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2011)

Lucky there's a Family Guy....


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

Famiy guy, American Dad, King of the hill, futurama, and south park are AWESOME SHOWS!

but i'm talking about family shows.

ILS, go on youtube, look up Full house season ___ episode___. (you should get either full house results, or house MD results. If you get house MD, watch full house on mega video, or watch it weekdays at 10:00 AM.)

Tell me the difference between full house and Good luck charlie.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2011)

My joke got merked.


----------



## mewtini (Oct 8, 2011)

oh family guy can go into a bottomless pit

Three's company is better. :D


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 8, 2011)

Psychtini said:


> oh family guy can go into a bottomless pit


:c

I like FG sometimes. _South Park_'s nice too. And _Futurama_ and _The Simpsons_ :D

Haven't seen much of the other stuff you kids are into these days... *strokes beard*

(except, you know, _My Little Pony_)


----------



## Adriane (Oct 8, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about Seth MacFarlane. I definitely like him as a person (most of the time); don't really care for Family Guy, but I often excuse American Dad.


----------



## mewtini (Oct 8, 2011)

Star69 said:


> :c
> 
> I like FG sometimes. _South Park_'s nice too. And _Futurama_ and _The Simpsons_ :D
> 
> ...


I didn't mean that baaaadly.

Eh, trust me, Disney has disintegrated. I watch DOGS 101. YAAAY


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 8, 2011)

Alvyren said:


> I have mixed feelings about Seth MacFarlane. I definitely like him as a person (most of the time); don't really care for Family Guy, but I often excuse American Dad.


Pretty much this.

Also, there is always a tendency in every generation to say that things are becoming terrible when no such things is happening. There's a lot of quality television right now and a number of fantastic cartoons like Adventure Time, Regular Show and so on that are relevant today because of the themes they cover.

Full House is an objectively terrible show because it was way too safe in its jokes (as in, so safe, they just euthanized themselves) and also because of that goddamn annoying audience/laugh track and also the acting ranged from okay to terrible.

I have to admit I can't compare it to recent family shows because I pretty much just went from cartoons to britcoms to everything else, but there's probably a faint whiff of that inexplicable THE 90s WERE AWESOME mindset a lot of people seem to have. The 90s were _okay_, I guess.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

Psychtini said:


> I watch DOGS 101. YAAAY


I love DOGS 101! It's making me want to get a Puli dog and a Chinese Crested dog!

X3


----------



## Firelord Alex (Oct 8, 2011)

8 Simple Rules was the last good family sitcom.  Maybe another one will come.  It all relies on the dad being a goofball and having a really smart and a really stupid character.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 8, 2011)

Do you guys even _watch_ TV? Uh? Try watching like, Glee, Modern Family, Community, Melissa & Joey, Parks & Recreations, basically any sitcom really. I don't know what you're looking for. And don't try and say 'those aren't family shows' because my entire family watches them, youngest brother (12) to mom (idek 47 or something) so. Someone clearly has a nostalgia filter.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 8, 2011)

To be fair, _Glee_ is so bad it's good, so it's not really for everyone...


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 8, 2011)

Family sitcoms, especially on Nickelodeon and Disney Channel, are deteriorating.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 8, 2011)

I second Cobra. Stuff like iCarly and especially My Babysitter's a Vampire suck ass.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 8, 2011)

Try watching "The Middle". It may be an almost complete rip-off of "Malcolm in the Middle", but it is entertaining, and relatable.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 8, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Stuff like iCarly and especially My Babysitter's a Vampire suck ass.


_iCarly_ makes for some great YouTube Poops though. :D


----------



## Dragiiin123 (Oct 10, 2011)

haha guys TV sure has went to shit wow when i was back a kid it was SO much better haha where did the classics like corey in the house and fanboy ande chum chum when I WAS A KID DUMB TV SHIT


----------

